# Need 16GB SD Card



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2014)

I need a 16 GB SD card which I plan to use to connect to my Car Stereo.
Also needed is the Card Reader along with it. 
Since I'm not sure of which class I need to buy hence checking with you all.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 30, 2014)

Bought the pendrive? Sandisc provide a class 10 card with adapter. Buy any elchepo 50 rs card reader locally.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2014)

+1 to Samsung Evo and sandisk ultra


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 1, 2014)

I read somewhere  that Strontium is giving  card reader as well along with SD Card. Somehow  not sure about  the brand. Any ideas?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 1, 2014)

I suggest Samsung evo.


----------



## seamon (Dec 1, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I read somewhere  that Strontium is giving  card reader as well along with SD Card. Somehow  not sure about  the brand. Any ideas?



+1 to Strontium Nitro 466x 16GB.
Performs better than both Sandisk Ultra and Samsung Evo.
Read speed upto 90 MBps.

Card Reader and microSD to USB free with card.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 1, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Bought the pendrive? Sandisc provide a class 10 card with adapter. Buy any elchepo 50 rs card reader locally.



I'm trying to check which will be better option so wanted to know what I need to check if it's SD Card.
Read in couple of reviews about the Card reader which costs around Rs 100 that they failed very soon. So wanted to check if there is any specific brand(Card Reader) which may last longer even if it's expensive than others.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 1, 2014)

Well to be precise it all depends on how you deal. 8 out of 10 times it fails coz of poor handling. I bought a chinese one from local maket for 65 rs and it is still working after 3 years of usage. So the key is how you use is rather which brand will let you go for long distance.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 2, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Well to be precise it all depends on how you deal. 8 out of 10 times it fails coz of poor handling. I bought a chinese one from local maket for 65 rs and it is still working after 3 years of usage. So the key is how you use is rather which brand will let you go for long distance.


Even I have one which I bought same time back as you, but can't remember where I kept it however it's bulky since it will accept all sizes of SD Card.
Also I stay little out of the main city so it's difficult to find decent computer stores.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 2, 2014)

So have you decided that which one are you going to buy?


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 2, 2014)

$hadow said:


> So have you decided that which one are you going to buy?



Looks like it will be SD Card currently searching for a Card Reader. If getting a card reader is an issue then the Pen Drive.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 2, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Looks like it will be SD Card currently searching for a Card Reader. If getting a card reader is an issue then the Pen Drive.



i don't think card reader finding will be an issue. You just got to make sure what you exactly want a PD or CR.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 2, 2014)

$hadow said:


> i don't think card reader finding will be an issue. You just got to make sure what you exactly want a PD or CR.



My goal is something which is small. I currently have Pen drives which are quite big and may look odd. So I need either a small Pen Drive or a SD Card with SD Card Reader.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 3, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> My goal is something which is small. I currently have Pen drives which are quite big and may look odd. So I need either a small Pen Drive or a SD Card with SD Card Reader.



You should check out those HP Or the sandisk cheapest model if I am not wrong it is cruze. It sizes sometimes smaller than a card reader or equal to it on the max.


----------



## seamon (Dec 3, 2014)

$hadow said:


> You should check out those HP Or the sandisk cheapest model if I am not wrong it is cruze. It sizes sometimes smaller than a card reader or equal to it on the max.



Strontium card reader is 1/3 the size of Sandisk Cruzer Blade.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Strontium card reader is 1/3 the size of Sandisk Cruzer Blade.



I never checked it out but it sounds good.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 3, 2014)

What about the Class? Which Class should I prefer?
How is this one?
Amazon.in: Buy Strontium Nitro 16Gb Class 10 MicroSDHC UHS-1 (With Card reader & MicroSD Adapter) Online at Low Prices in India | Strontium Reviews & Ratings


----------



## seamon (Dec 4, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> What about the Class? Which Class should I prefer?
> How is this one?
> Amazon.in: Buy Strontium Nitro 16Gb Class 10 MicroSDHC UHS-1 (With Card reader & MicroSD Adapter) Online at Low Prices in India | Strontium Reviews & Ratings



That's what I have been suggesting from post 6.
It's a very good card.
I have the 64 GB one.
See how small the card reader is.

- - - Updated - - -

That's UHS 1 so it's >>>>class 10

- - - Updated - - -

That's UHS 1 so it's >>>>class 10


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2014)

But in the reviews  they mention though it's   given in the site that they will provide  card reader  but they didn't.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 4, 2014)

No they will surely send you a reader.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2014)

$hadow said:


> No they will surely send you a reader.



I don't see any point on buying this brand and if he doesn't end up sending me the Card Reader. If you check the user reviews at the bottom almost everybody are saying they didn't get the card reader.


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> But in the reviews  they mention though it's   given in the site that they will provide  card reader  but they didn't.



even I've bought this product but did not get any card reader with it :

*i.imgur.com/1PZYX3Z.png

Anyway I bought it at Rs. 357  and I've a two card readers so did not even care about it. The packaging has no space for a card reader but only the microSD adapter.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> even I've bought this product but did not get any card reader with it :
> 
> *i.imgur.com/1PZYX3Z.png
> 
> Anyway I bought it at Rs. 357  and I've a two card readers so did not even care about it. The packaging has no space for a card reader but only the microSD adapter.



Can I also know from where you got this for Rs 357?


----------



## seamon (Dec 4, 2014)

I got the 64 GB version and got card reader+USB card reader with it. You can check pics in Post your purchase thread.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> I got the 64 GB version and got card reader+USB card reader with it. You can check pics in Post your purchase thread.


I checked the pics in Post your Purchase thread. 

In that amazon link there are some people who are telling they got the Card Reader and some say they didn't. 

*So I guess it's still a lottery.*
Can I have the link from where you bought this?


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Can I also know from where you got this for Rs 357?



from amazon.in


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 4, 2014)

Are there any USB 3.0 memory card readers ?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Are there any USB 3.0 memory card readers ?



I have no idea that there are 3.0 card readers as well.


----------



## seamon (Dec 4, 2014)

yep, bought from amazon.in


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2014)

@ seamon can you  please  post link for card reader  with USB 3.0


----------



## seamon (Dec 4, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> @ seamon can you  please  post link for card reader  with USB 3.0



Amazon.in: Buy Strontium Nitro 566X 64GB MicroSDXC UHS-1 Memory Card with Adapter and Card Reader Online at Low Prices in India | Strontium Reviews & Ratings

USB card reader is USB 2.0.
normal card reader is faster than USB card reader.

- - - Updated - - -

IDK about USB 3.0 USB card reader


----------



## polupoka (Dec 4, 2014)

I bought 3 cards of strontium. First on august. Got 32gb(September) card with adapter only, then 16gb card with adapter and card reader, then 16gb in october (special edition, price higher) card with usb otg card reader!  So I guess the old stockers(sellers) are sending card without reader.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Amazon.in: Buy Strontium Nitro 566X 64GB MicroSDXC UHS-1 Memory Card with Adapter and Card Reader Online at Low Prices in India | Strontium Reviews & Ratings
> 
> USB card reader is USB 2.0.
> normal card reader is faster than USB card reader.
> ...


Sorry but what do you mean by normal card readers(which you mention faster)?  Arent they function via usb? [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2014)

polupoka said:


> I bought 3 cards of strontium. First on august. Got 32gb(September) card with adapter only, then 16gb card with adapter and card reader, then 16gb in october (special edition, price higher) card with usb otg card reader!  So I guess the old stockers(sellers) are sending card without reader.



So if we buy now is it better or should we select the seller carefully?

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> *i.imgur.com/1PZYX3Z.png
> 
> Anyway I bought it at Rs. 357





topgear said:


> from amazon.in



Can you tell me how did you get this for Rs 357? Any coupon?


----------



## polupoka (Dec 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> So if we buy now is it better or should we select the seller carefully?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


He got that price from lightning deals!


----------



## polupoka (Dec 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> So if we buy now is it better or should we select the seller carefully?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I will tell you the seller right after I revive my not booting pc!  Else you can find by yourself by carefully seeing the comments of sellers in 'asked questions'  section of strontium mem cards!


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2014)

@ my bad, looks like I selected  the seller  who doesn't  send it. I went by someone  telling the issue  is not much in newer orders.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 5, 2014)

Best of luck!  Be ➕ve


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't  know why  I selected  that seller


----------



## polupoka (Dec 5, 2014)

Always see ratings (specifically last month ratings and comments) of the seller...  Almost half seller describe about the product too.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2014)

Last 3-4 reviews  are good


----------



## polupoka (Dec 5, 2014)

And wait for 25th dec...  Amazon will bash flip and crapdeal that day!


----------



## polupoka (Dec 5, 2014)

If you have doubts/questions about the product .. Chat with customer care..  Do as they say!  They are too good. Goodnight


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2014)

polupoka said:


> And wait for 25th dec...  Amazon will bash flip and crapdeal that day!


Anything planned for 25th December at Amazon


polupoka said:


> If you have doubts/questions about the product .. Chat with customer care..  Do as they say!  They are too good. Goodnight


I already returned one I bought from Amazon so keeping fingers crossed


----------



## polupoka (Dec 5, 2014)

Ya, 2 hdds, zenfone 5......  Cross ur fingers


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 6, 2014)

polupoka said:


> Ya, 2 hdds, zenfone 5......  Cross ur fingers ��



Sorry I didn't get you. 2 HDD's.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 6, 2014)

Yesh.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2014)

can't comment on what's amazon planning for 25th dec. but got 3x 16GB class 10 Sandisk memory cards from FK [ on the big billion day ] - each one costed me Rs. 180 only


----------



## polupoka (Dec 10, 2014)

Bought 1 hdd-wd blue 1 tb a hour ago.. @3780 from flip


----------

